# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی GTK، GTK+‎ و wxWidget >  تبدیل نوع int به gchar چگونه انجام می گیرد؟

## hamid206

من یک متغییر از نوع int دارم و می خوام مقدار اون رو در محیط ترمینال چاپ کنم برای این کار از g_print() استفاده می کنم ولی این دستور تنها نوع const gchar* را قبول می کند حال چگونه می توان int را به gchar تبدیل کرد Int a=2; G_print(a); در حالت عادی می شد نوشت char(a) تا به نوع char تبدیل بشه ایا تابعی برای تبدیل نوع داده به gchar هست حتی دستور g_print() مقدار char را هم چاپ نمی کند ! برای رفع این مشکل چه باید کرد؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## hamid206

مثل اینکه اینجا همه مثل من تازه کار هستن یا حوصله ندارن جواب بدن من جوابش رو از بروبچ بیگانه!! پرسیدم اونها این جارو به من معرفی کردن و مشکل من حل شد  http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2...g-ascii-strtod

----------


## tux-world

راستش برنامه نویسی تو لینوکس منبع فارسی مناسبی نداره . من خیلی مشتاقم یاد بگیرم و فعلا به جز پایتون چیز سایت خوبی ندیدم .

----------

